# Trying to Sort Out What Happened



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello All,

We have 4 LGD's on our farm - Three are Pyr and one ins Pry/Commodore Cross. They work in teams of two with two in with our goats, and two that watch the main barnyard with our chickens, cattle and pigs. This second group have a much greater area, and often will chase critters off property in the middle of the night.

A few nights ago, they were onto our neighbors property barking at something - which is common. Everyone out here has 50 acres plus and is pretty spread out. The next morning one of them seemed a bit off of his game, and has sense been a bit reclusive. He does come out to eat, pops his head up when called - and seems alert, just no interest is taking up the chase, or being interactive.

We've looked him over and can't find any obvious wounds. He is eating, and other wise alert, so we don't he's been poisoned. The venomous spiders and snakes are all away for winter after the cold stretch we had last week. He seems to have a little limp with a hind leg, but he is using it.

I'm looking for any ideas on what could have happened with him. His partner - who was with him, it fine.

Any thoughts on what to watch for would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks! Dennis


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Gosh, could be a number of things. A torn ACL, a luxating patella, a bumped or bruised hip, knee, pad, toe...anything. He could have been stung by a ground wasp, ant, spider bite, etc. If he isn't better in a couple or few days I would have him to the vet if it were me.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

He is right with the information provided it could be most anything. better hope he don't have that luxating patella, I don't know what this is, but it sounds like it might be contagious to me???

let us know how it goes, hopefully all will be well, just a little sore from overexertion or something simple??


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

He's continuing to improve. 
I've checked him high and low for any sign of injury and can't find any signs of a bite, bruise, swelling, cuts, gashes, tenderness. He is still acting a little groggy/lethargic, but otherwise he is being himself - just not as active. Yesterday when he came out from where he's been resting he must have drank water for several minutes. He is eating, although not as voraciously as he usually does.
We will continue to watch him closely - but he appears to be getting better.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Muleman said:


> He is right with the information provided it could be most anything. better hope he don't have that luxating patella, I don't know what this is, but it sounds like it might be contagious to me???
> 
> let us know how it goes, hopefully all will be well, just a little sore from overexertion or something simple??


A Luxating Patella is a slipped kneecap. It is caused by loose tendons and muscles around the knee...it can be quite painful, and quite easily repaired surgically.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

His still acting groggy is what would concern me, since you found no outside damage. If he were mine, I'ld probably get some "activated charcoal" down him just in case he picked up something poisonous.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

That's perfect timing Motdaugrnds! 
We were just wondering if Activated Charcoal was OK for dogs. He's still a bit lethargic, and sometime yesterday starting having diarrhea. He really didn't eat tonight.
How much Activated Charcoal should an 80 pound dog get?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

DenMacII said:


> That's perfect timing Motdaugrnds!
> We were just wondering if Activated Charcoal was OK for dogs. He's still a bit lethargic, and sometime yesterday starting having diarrhea. He really didn't eat tonight.
> How much Activated Charcoal should an 80 pound dog get?


Honestly, I would take it to a vet for what you are describing.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

UPDATE: 

Our boy showed some signs of improvement yesterday, and today he is doing much better. He is eating, drinking, and about back to his normal mannerisms. We will continue to watch him closely, but it looks like he has this bug behind him.

Thanks for all the input and suggestions.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to hear he is doing better. As for the activated charcoal, you cannot overdose on this. Even humans can take it and I feed it to my goats when I suspect they got into a poisonous bush. I'd probably mix 1-2 tsp in with a little "wet" dog food. It is actually quite good for the digestive tract even if he doesn't need it for poisoning.


----------

